# help! pregnant or ill red wag?



## linziirvine (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got our aquarium set up at christmas. Cycled it and checked all parameters b4 putting fish in. Everything was fine until yesterday, my red wag is staying at the bottom of the tank and looks fat. Its breathing really heavy and not interacting with my other fish anymore. There has been an outbreak of ick/ich in the tank that i am treating. Just wanting to know if the fish is just starting to go into labour or if hes a boy whats wrong.

My ph is at. 7.2 and ammonia and all others levels are normal. Has a heater, reading at 79 degrees 
i jave 2 mickey mouse platys 2 red wags and 4 fancy guppies. Also 1 cory catfish.

As far as we knew all our fish were male but there are fry in the tank so theres a female or more.Lol
will try and add pics to my gallery

Thanks for any input.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

It's hard to diagnose the problem from the description. How are you treating the ick issue? Aquarium salt (1 tbsp/5 gallons) + raising temperature to 83-85F for 10-14 days works well and avoids adding medication. If you're already using meds follow the instructions, but you might need to add aeration. A photo of the sick fish would help. What's your water change schedule like? Please provide explicit numbers for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates as well. Good luck!


----------



## linziirvine (Jan 4, 2012)

I put pics in my gallery. Not sure what specs r as i have a little thing in the tank that changes colour, as i say really new to this.lol been medicating them for 2 days now. I rushed out to the pet store as soon as i noticed the spors and they told me to is the stuff they gave me. Its a pet smart brand. So hopefully itl work. Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That tank didn't cycle. The term "cycle" does not refer to letting it run for a few days or something. It refers to the nitrogen cycle and takes 3-6 weeks usually. Pregnant fish do not sit on the bottom, even when giving birth. I would test your tank for ammonia and nitrites. That is probably the problem. Read up on the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## linziirvine (Jan 4, 2012)

So my little guy died this morning. :-( luckily got him out b4 my 3 yr old seen mr chips as shes named him floating. 
I checked my nitrite level and its at between 0 and 0.5 hard to tell having the colour sooo simialar.lol nitrate is at 0. Ph is 7. Kh is at 40 and gh is at 30

Took my heater back and got a new one as i noticed the heat was fluctuating upon investigation found the heater not working properly. Acting as if it had a loose connection. Got a better on with a light that indicates when it has reached perfect temp. 
Are these parameters ok for my fish? Is the kh and gh too low and could that b the problem?? 
Also cant put salt in as it will kill my cory catfish. So only giving the medicine for ich. Will raise temp a little once heater has finished its set up. 
Please help. I really dont like anything no matter the creature dying bcoz of something im doing wrong. :-(

Thanks


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> That tank didn't cycle. The term "cycle" does not refer to letting it run for a few days or something. It refers to the nitrogen cycle and takes 3-6 weeks usually. Pregnant fish do not sit on the bottom, even when giving birth. I would test your tank for ammonia and nitrites. That is probably the problem. Read up on the nitrogen cycle.


 I think this is your problem... we got a 29 gallon for Christmas (to replace our existing 10 gallon) set it up the next day, and used everything from the 10 gallon plus got some seed from our LFS and I still don't think mine is cycled yet... test kit comes in tomorrow


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What med are you using? If using meds, there is no need to increase temp. In fact, most meds will recommend against it since both heated water and medication tend to deplete oxygen levels in your tank. The two together can be sort of risky. Just get the temp to 78F or so and you'll be fine. Do you have a thremometer or are you just using the setting on the heater?

All your other readings look fine except the nitrite. Watch it. If it gets above 1, do a water change. Have you tested for ammonia and what are you using to test with?


----------



## linziirvine (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, my ammonia is at <0.02ppm i havr a monitor in the tank that goes safe, alert, alarm, toxic. And right now it is safe. It went to alert about a week ago, did a partial water change and everything has been fine since. How do i know if the tank has cycled? The meds im using is petcetra anti ick. Its says effective cure for parasite disease white spot or ick in fresh and saltwater aquariums. It doesnt tell me what the ingredients are. Its a blue liquid. When will i notice a difference in my fishes?
I have a thermometer. Its at between 79 and 80.
I should add there r 2 fry that were born on different days that r growing fine and seem happy. My other fish arr all quite active and r swimming round the filter a lot lately. If there is a prob with the oxygen, how do i fix it? 

Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Strips, which I 'm assuming you are using, are very well known for being inaccurate. The ammonia alert thing is based on strip technology. I would not use any of it and would go to a liquid test kit. Most will recommend the API master freshwater kit.

Your tank will be cycled once ammonia and nitrite are 0, and there is some value on nitrates.


----------



## linziirvine (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thanks will try the other one. I do the liquid one for my ph. Was told the strips were the best and thats what they use in the store. Beginning to think they havent the foggiest what their doing.lol these fish r costing me a bomb.lol


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm finding aquariums are spendy, but worth it!


----------

